

Things I Didn’t Learn in Architecture School - spivey
http://www.archdaily.com/93786/the-indicator-101-things-i-didn’t-learn-in-architecture-school/

======
gallerytungsten
Having worked with many architects over the years, I found this list very
entertaining and insightful.

------
NewHighScore
It made me laugh that so many of them point to 49. 57 is good too.

